# Estação Meteorológica Automática de Monte Real [Força Aérea Portuguesa] (13/Jul/2014)



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jul 2014 às 18:49)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da estação clássica de Monte Real, Leiria, Base Aérea Nº5 da Força Aérea Portuguesa.

Utiliza-se também, mas na pista, a estação automática da Vaisala com todos os instrumentos habituais e ainda tectómetro e visibilímetro.


----------

